# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Wann ist nach Rezidiv Strahlenbehandlung PSA Messung

## Christmas

Hallo ihr Lieben.Mein Mann hat nächste Woche seine 40 Bestrahlungen fertig.Wann ist die erste PSA Kontrolle sinnvoll?Danke

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo ihr Lieben.Mein Mann hat nächste Woche seine 40 Bestrahlungen fertig.Wann ist die erste PSA Kontrolle sinnvoll?Danke


Guten Morgen Christmas,

empfehlenswert wäre erste Messung des PSA 3 Monate nach Abschluß der Bestrahlung.

Ich wünsche Deinem Mann den erhofften günstigen Wert.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Christmas

Danke.Wir hoffen sehr,dass die Bestrahlung getroffen hat.

----------

